# Job?



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2012)

Two years ago when I was unemployed and looking for any job I could find I put a resume into a new small scooter store by my house. when I was a kid 30 years ago I was a moped mechanic for about 10 or 12 years. well the owner of the store called me today after 2 years and is looking for help in the shop, when I originally applied he didn't have anything full time and I had to pass. Now I have a decent job close to home and drive right by his store every day and I can work part time there, few hours during the week and on saturday. This would give me a little extra money for personal things and money for my wood working. My wife doesn't support my wood hobby more or less just tolerates it. I have a interview with him on tuesday and I have some mixed feelings about this. It may just be gods way of helping me out, I never put all my eggs in one basket, The pay isn't much but the work would be easy for me and it could be fun. He has a nice store and a good line of products both for fun and transportation. I don't know, well see what fate has in store for me. this could be good or bad, I will keep an open mind, but I don't want to be taken advantage of due to my easy going good nature, or give up all of my free time. But I could use the money.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 25, 2012)

Good luck with the interview. However it turns out, I hope it works out the way that you want it to.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm with Rob on this one, sounds like theres nothing to lose. If it doesnt work out, you can always just leave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> IMO go with your gut. But either way you really got noting to loose if you take the job and it doesn't work out tell him to stick it if he is taking advantage. If it just plain old does not work in your schedule I would hang out (within reason) until he found my replacement. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Good thing your were not holding your breath for that gig, 2 years to call for an interview?


My gut is in knots, don't know why, I have a real job that pays the bills and I love it, my bosses treat me great and I love what I do. I have had jobs that paid more but I hated them and wasn't really happy. I think my problem with this opertunity is I know I would be good at it, it's right up my alley as for as mechanical work goes, and it's a mile and a half from my house, but I think the owner is an a$$ and can't keep an employee for very long. I really don't have anything to loose by giving it a go, I guess I would just like it to work out cuz I could use the money but don't want to sell my soul for a dollar.


----------



## rockb (Mar 26, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > IMO go with your gut. But either way you really got noting to loose if you take the job and it doesn't work out tell him to stick it if he is taking advantage. If it just plain old does not work in your schedule I would hang out (within reason) until he found my replacement. Just my 2 cents.
> ...


Hey Greg, being a small engine mechanic is like being a "magician" to lots of folks. In this "throw it away, go to Sears and buy a new one" society we're in now, there are lots of lawn mowers, weed whackers, etc that are sent to the dump because they won't start. A guy in my neighborhood get's 'em for either free or close to it, cleans out the varnish in the carb, etc....fires 'em up and resells. Makes some decent side $$.......... or...... buy basket case old saws, I'm thinking Stihls here as I have personal experience with them, part 'em out on ebay. New Stihl parts.....lots of $$.....used, less but still considerable....lots of ways to make a buck and not have to work for a jerk............ Good luck, Rocky


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

rockb said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...


good luck with that venture greg im pullin for ya dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2012)

Update, Ok so I have worked for this guy for a week, yup he's an a$$! obsessive compulsive perfectionist controll freak! So I bite my tounge and just try to make a couple of bucks, I have allmost gone off on him a couple of times for the way he talks to me and the others. I'm not an idiot and don't like to be talked to as such, I have probably forgotten more about mechanics than he will ever know! His wife who is a very nice lady ( and must have the patience of a saint) wants me to work the sales floor with her, we'll see. Funny thing is I don't need this job, after I buy the tools I want I'll probably have a little fun and lay into him and see if he can take it as well as he dishes it out. It's almost laughable at this point. I was pissed at first, now I think I'm gonna have fun with this guy and see if I can drive him nuts. I guess it's all in how you look at things, he can either treat people with respect or someone like me can put him in his place, he'll never change, LOL


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad to hear that you can see the bright side of this. I've worked with people like that before and I wasn't able to hold my tongue. Instead, I ended up blasting them and telling them exactly what I thought of their control freak issues. It didn't change anything. They just did it again the next time. I eventually just transferred out. No one gets paid enough money to be treadted like that. Good luck with the job. I hope all works out with it. :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 1, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Update, Ok so I have worked for this guy for a week, yup he's an a$$! obsessive compulsive perfectionist controll freak! So I bite my tounge and just try to make a couple of bucks, I have allmost gone off on him a couple of times for the way he talks to me and the others. I'm not an idiot and don't like to be talked to as such, I have probably forgotten more about mechanics than he will ever know! His wife who is a very nice lady ( and must have the patience of a saint) wants me to work the sales floor with her, we'll see. Funny thing is I don't need this job, after I buy the tools I want I'll probably have a little fun and lay into him and see if he can take it as well as he dishes it out. It's almost laughable at this point. I was pissed at first, now I think I'm gonna have fun with this guy and see if I can drive him nuts. I guess it's all in how you look at things, he can either treat people with respect or someone like me can put him in his place, he'll never change, LOL
> ...



hey greg theres a lots of those no it all / preema donna mighter than thou/ big mouth/ / pushy/ retards out there trying to run it there way . but your right the only way to put them in there place is mind games out think them out wit them and youll see who the real dumb a## is. have fun with the toad. you go boy. lol dave


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

Greg, while it might be fun to jack with this jerk, I'd just walk off the next time he lays into you or a customer. If you're like me, God forbid, he might just catch you one "the wrong day". Pow. Broke jaw for him expensive fines, bail, court costs, and his doctor bills for you. NOT worth it. 

My advice is to just walk off the job. I would never tell someone to not give your employer notice and leave him hanging, but this guy deserves it. The hard part fro me would be knowing I was doing it to his wife also. Her being nice and all makes it tough because she'll get the brunt of his ire. 

Maybe it would be best to just go in, and get them together both of them and tell him to his face "Look Bob (whatever his name) you're a disrespectful jerk. I won't be treated like this anymore and this is my notice. I'll collect my pay right now and we'll just part no hard feelings."

If he doesn't want to pay you just walk. Your check will come in the mail later. The wife will see to that. Just my two cents. 


Life is too short to work for jerks. Be happy. Hug a tree. Then nchop it down and mill it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2012)

HA HA! you guys crack me up, lmao:rofl2: Kevin, I am not that kind of guy that resorts to violence to settle a disagreement, but I won't back down if push comes to shove either, after all I am a man of principal. But I would play his game and outwit him and laugh about it, stupid people are easy to mess with:yes: Having said that I always give notice to people that treat others right. As far as his wife goes I am sure she can handle herself against him, I have already seen it And now on to part 2.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2012)

PART 2, The lord brings people together in their time of need.
OK so I was in the home depot today to purchase some flap grinding disc for working on the lathe chisels, walking down the isle and who do I bump into? One of my old bosses who is a friend. He procedes to tell me about how one of his employees that I know has fallen ill and cannot return to work, he was diagnosed with m.s. and is now on dissability. So my friend ask how's it goin? and I tell him my day job is great and I love it but the guy I work part time for is an a$$. So he says come work for me again! I need a guy, I'm desperate, our season has started early and I'm short handed, and we are about to move into our new building. How could I say no? I said of course I'll come help you out. Really? The lord works in mysterious ways for sure. He wants me to work the sales floor and counter like I used to do, it's a power equipment shop, commercial and consumer. And chainsaws! I can work in the shop if I want to, I know all the guys and we all get along great. All I can say is wow, what a strange turn of events, things happen for a reason.


----------



## Admin (Apr 1, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> . . . but I won't back down if push comes to shove either, after all I am a man of principal. ...



If you think about it . . . . that's exactly what I was saying. 



.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 1, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> PART 2, The lord brings people together in their time of need.
> OK so I was in the home depot today to purchase some flap grinding disc for working on the lathe chisels, walking down the isle and who do I bump into? One of my old bosses who is a friend. He procedes to tell me about how one of his employees that I know has fallen ill and cannot return to work, he was diagnosed with m.s. and is now on dissability. So my friend ask how's it goin? and I tell him my day job is great and I love it but the guy I work part time for is an a$$. So he says come work for me again! I need a guy, I'm desperate, our season has started early and I'm short handed, and we are about to move into our new building. How could I say no? I said of course I'll come help you out. Really? The lord works in mysterious ways for sure. He wants me to work the sales floor and counter like I used to do, it's a power equipment shop, commercial and consumer. And chainsaws! I can work in the shop if I want to, I know all the guys and we all get along great. All I can say is wow, what a strange turn of events, things happen for a reason.



 sounds great greg good things happen to good people dave


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 1, 2012)

I love it when stuff like this happens. Good for you my friend.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 2, 2012)

You know what they say, great things happen to great people!


----------

